
Speech an Indian administrative officer gave at a Women's Day celebration [pdf] - happy-go-lucky
https://github.com/srigalibe/inspiration-for-IAS-aspirants/blob/master/Speech_by_Smitha_Sabarwal_IAS_ver2.pdf
======
happy-go-lucky
This is a transcript of the video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1jwf2dMoc0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1jwf2dMoc0)

